# Classic portafilter handle



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi I have cracked my handle forcing it round with an old group head gasket, so have now renewed the gasket, and now I am looking to replace the handle either with a oem one or aftermarket one.

so any help on where to get one or the other ?

Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

robti said:


> Hi I have cracked my handle forcing it round with an old group head gasket, so have now renewed the gasket, and now I am looking to replace the handle either with a oem one or aftermarket one.
> 
> so any help on where to get one or the other ?
> 
> Thanks


Try the wanted section on the forum ?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Is it just the handle you want or the full portafilter?


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

GCGlasgow said:


> Is it just the handle you want or the full portafilter?


Just the plastic handle thanks


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi

I got a replacement from here earlier this year

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-4332037000-Genuine-Replacement-Porta-filter-Handle-Black-NEW-/182035550168?hash=item2a622a0fd8:g:WLoAAOSwB4NWzye6


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Just came across this one. A bit cheaper

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Handle-Portafilter-suits-Gaggia-Classic-Coffee-Maker-Espresso-Machine-/400322741102?hash=item5d3518436e:g:lf8AAOSw-7RVFEzr


----------



## McPaddles (Jan 4, 2017)

Anyone found a suitable tool for the bolt that's inside the handle? I just managed to get it tight enough when putting my new one back on using my socket set, but very nearly got the socket stuck in the handle.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Hopefully you will not need to do it again. If you do wind some E/tape around the socket and extension to keep them together. OR use a 10 mm box spanner.


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

I had an extension to the cheap socket set off ebay.


----------



## 00bins (Aug 21, 2016)

After breaking the original and then a replacement I just bolted an old saucepan handle* to mine and it's great. It's actually a bit longer so it's easier to turn / get tight.

* might actually have been a frying pan hence the length


----------

